# JavaScript: Befehl zum Erstellen einen neuen Ordner?



## bigtail (21. August 2006)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie der JavaScript-Befehl zum erstellen einen neuen Ordner lautet?

Danke


----------



## Stadler33 (21. August 2006)

Soweit ich weiß kann Java nicht auf den Webspace Dateioperationen ausführen, weil es Clientenseitig ist. Wenn auf deinem Server Php vorhanden ist würde ich es damit machen. Vll könntest du Sessions mit Java an ein Php Script weitergeben und der Ordner wird dann von Php erstellt.


----------



## bigtail (21. August 2006)

Nein, Nein, ich habe mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgdrückt.

Das Script soll nicht auf einen Webserver, sondern auf meinem Rechner ausgeführt werden. Ich möchte das Script in Photoshop anwenden.


----------



## forsterm (21. August 2006)

bigtail hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Script soll nicht auf einen Webserver, sondern auf meinem Rechner ausgeführt werden.


Hallo,
das funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


> Zitat von *wikipedia.de*
> _JavaScript wird in einer sogenannten Sandbox ausgeführt, die sich im Browser befindet. Dieses bewirkt, dass
> _
> _JavaScript nur Zugriff auf die Objekte des Browsers hat und somit, im Gegensatz zu VBScript von Microsoft, nicht auf das Dateisystem zugreifen und Dateien lesen oder schreiben kann und_
> ...


mfg
forsterm


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				forsterm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


Doch. JavaScript bzw. ECMAScript kann vielseitig eingesetzt werden, nicht nur im Browser[1]. In diesem Fall geht es um das Skripten von Photoshop.

Allerdings wurde vom Originalposter das Forum unglücklich gewählt – hier geht es zwar auch um JavaScript, aber eben nur in Verbindung mit Webseiten. Ich verschieb das Thema mal in das Photoshopforum.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch zu erwähnen, dass sich die Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage wohl irgendwo in der „Scripting documentation“ von Adobe finden lassen sollte. 

Grüße,
 Matthias

[1] Und auch dort wäre es möglich, einen Ordner anzulegen – richtiger Browser und entsprechende Berechtigungen vorausgesetzt.


----------



## hotschen (21. August 2006)

```
var f = new Folder ('/D/test'); 
f.create();
```


----------

